# I'm sorry Tiny Town... :(



## Demysta (Nov 24, 2012)

My sorority has had its second dropsy fatality within the last two months. Now my favourite girl who I raised from a fry to a stunning adult has passed away. Tiny Town was a special fish to me. She was always so feisty and energetic and would jump out of the water and do a happy dance as soon as I'd walk over and look in the sorority. She was always a little ham who would taunt and flare her way into always getting her dinner first. She was the little girl who got me into wanting to have a betta sorority simply because of her amazing personality and she will be greatly missed. May you rest well under the rainbow bridge, little one... 

Another one of my sorority girls (the one who had columnaris) has also contracted dropsy so soon I'll have my third sorority death... I feel like a horrible fish mother


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

So sorry!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss and none of this is your fault.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Very sorry Should you separate them to save other girls? If it something contagious they all will get it.


----------



## Demysta (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone... the second female, the one with columnaris also contracted dropsy and died shortly after Tiny. Both of them would constantly hang out with each other, so it is pretty depressing to see these who little buddies both die. 

ANHEL123, both females were isolated from all the other girls in my sorority. As far as I can see, the rest of the wolf pack looks happy and healthy and they have been given their doses of kanaplex as a precaution.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh good i hope they will continue to do well. Sorry for your girls Keep us updated.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. :-( Dropsy is horrible.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Demysta how is your girls doing?


----------

